# Hypsilurus spinipes spotting...



## Felix.C (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, My Name is Felix. Im a semi-experienced aquarist wanting to look into herptology

I'm intent on Hypsilurus spinipes as a first lizard, but first would like to observe them in wild. 
Going to lamington national park this weekend, any spotting tips?
Thanks!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 8, 2009)

Felix.C said:


> Hello, My Name is Felix. Im a semi-experienced aquarist wanting to look into herptology
> 
> I'm intent on Hypsilurus spinipes as a first lizard, but first would like to observe them in wild.
> Going to lamington national park this weekend, any spotting tips?
> Thanks!



Despite being on an advanced license in Victoria there not that hard to keep imho.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 8, 2009)

I have never seen any in the wild and have looked many times. I beleieve that they are found in small clearing or on trees aparently the move around to the other side as someone approaches. So all in all there a hard species to come by. I don't think that there would be many at this time of year as well.


----------



## Felix.C (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! Very quick replies! Sorry for the rushed first post, I forgot to mention that I live in goldcoast hinterland (Tamborine Mountain to be specific) which theoretically is in the natural range of this species. Note the word _Theoretically._ I've never been able to locate the species on Tamborine although a breeder of the species told me that they should be here.
P.S. Southern Forest Drag, is that your chameleon?


----------



## Felix.C (Jul 8, 2009)

Also, Will they be OK all year round with no heating in a external enclosure, also what lighting do they need? I'm new to reptile lighting...


----------



## Felix.C (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 8, 2009)

Felix.C said:


> Wow! Very quick replies! Sorry for the rushed first post, I forgot to mention that I live in goldcoast hinterland (Tamborine Mountain to be specific) which theoretically is in the natural range of this species. Note the word _Theoretically._ I've never been able to locate the species on Tamborine although a breeder of the species told me that they should be here.
> P.S. Southern Forest Drag, is that your chameleon?



haha i wish lol



Felix.C said:


> Also, Will they be OK all year round with no heating in a external enclosure, also what lighting do they need? I'm new to reptile lighting...



Depends where you live i guess but i wouldnt keep them in an external enclosure, all Dragons need UV (although it can be debated i guess) and i have a heat light in a 3x2x2 glass tank with a big water dish so nothing impressive but my pair seem to like it (had 3 in there at one stage) ive had to experience of them sulking but ive had them since hatchies they are now 7. They also need to be misted once every 3 days.
There is a caresheet here = http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/articles-5369/hypsilurus-spinipes-by-marc-furbank-71552


----------



## xuereb (Jul 8, 2009)

i keep both species northen and southern forest dragon and im only 15 and i have had them for 2 years now and with the right setup anyone can keep them i gotta post pics
cheers


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 8, 2009)

xuereb said:


> i keep both species northen and southern forest dragon and im only 15 and i have had them for 2 years now and with the right setup anyone can keep them i gotta post pics
> cheers



Would love to see the Boyds, Wish Vic would hurry up and add them ....


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 8, 2009)

I think you would have no dramas keeping them outside, no lights needed. Just make sure that as a top use a shade cloth so that the sunlight is filtered.

As for in the wild, when I lived in Coffs I was shown walk along some fire trails that have the sunlight strongly filtered (makes spotting things really hard) and look on either fallen mossy timber or more preferred look for sapplings and vines about the thickness of your arm and thinner. They could be any where between kness to just above head height. All you would see would be their joints on either hind limbs and an eye poking around watching you. Always worked for me but I would have gone abit later on the season. Best of luck.


----------



## Felix.C (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks! Due to change of plans I will probably not be going for a while : ( 
Any other reptiles and amphibians (or "herps" as you guys call them) that I should look out for in Lamington?


----------



## AsherNicholls (Jul 11, 2009)

Coastal Carpet Python (morelia spilota mcdowelli)
Brown Tree Snake (boiga irregularis)
Green Tree Snake (dendrelaphis punctulata)
Keelback Snake (tropidonophis mairii)
Golden Crowned Snake (cacophis squamulosus)
White Crowned Snake (cacophis harriettae)
Dwarf Crowned Snake (cacophis Krefftii)
Small Eyed Snake (cryptophis nigrescens)
Marsh Snake (hemiaspis signata)
Stephens Banded Snake (hoplocephalus stephensii)
Red Bellied Black Snake (pseudechis porphyriacus)
Rough Scaled Snake (tropidechis carinatus)
Bandy Bandy (vermicella annulata)
Lace Monitor (varanus varius)
Eastern Water Dragon (physignathus leasueurii)
Challenger Skink (saproscincus chellengeri)
Tryons Skink (eulamprus tryoni)
Barred Sided Skink (eulamprus tenius)
Water Skink (eulamprus quoyii)
Murrays Skink (eulamprus murrayi)
Land Mullet (egernia major)
Major Skink (egernia frerei)
Pink Tongued Skink (cyclodomorphus gerrardii)
Burtons Legless Lizard (lialis burtonsi)
Leaf Tailed Gecko (saltuarius swaini)
Green Tree Frog (litoria caerulea)
Red Eyed Green Tree Frog (litoria chloris)
Dainty Green Tree Frog (litoria gracilenta)
Eastern Sedge Frog (litoria fallax)
Striped Marsh Frog (limnodynastes peronii)


----------



## Felix.C (Jul 12, 2009)

AsherNicholls said:


> Coastal Carpet Python (morelia spilota mcdowelli)
> Brown Tree Snake (boiga irregularis)
> Green Tree Snake (dendrelaphis punctulata)
> Keelback Snake (tropidonophis mairii)
> ...



Thanks, I'll look out for those 

My main concern is that the temperature will become to low for the lizards, is there any device that would prevent the enclosure from falling below a certain temperature?


----------



## AsherNicholls (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep you can use a heatlight in conjunction with a thermostat. Are you planning on keeping the cage indoors or outside? I think it would be easier to keep it indoors as it gets pretty cold up here on the mountain and it would be easier to heat if its indoors =]


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 12, 2009)

Felix.C said:


> ... any spotting tips?...


 Almost impossible to see most of the year but around late September the females come down to lay and can be found in sunlit clearings, often near pathways


----------



## Felix.C (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! And AsherNicholls (If that is your real name...) Do you know me from school or what?
Haha!


----------



## AsherNicholls (Jul 12, 2009)

yes Asher Nicholls is my real name and yes i know you from school =]


----------



## Felix.C (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh sorry! I was assuming that wasn't your real name
I remember you now ( but I had to use yearbook from last year )


----------



## Felix.C (Jul 13, 2009)

So the heat light goes on during day...what about night? That's the time I'm most concerned about. Were very short of space at my house, so they will probably be going just outside on our decking, where the terrarium can be supplied with power.


----------



## AsherNicholls (Jul 13, 2009)

Keep it indoors, it will be easier to heat if its indoors. Keep the heat on 24/7 (on a thermostat). You will need a UVB 5.0 light for them, that only goes on during the day. =]


----------

